# Maximum Pump Extreme IML Pre-Workout



## chez (Dec 13, 2013)

*Maximum Pump Extreme* is the most complete pre-training blend on the market. Users have commonly reported increased pumps, power, energy, stamina and mental focus. The cell volumizing effects coupled with the immediate feeling of energy gives users the increased ability for higher workloads and prepares your mind and body to do battle with the iron.

*Maximum Pump Extreme* also increases blood flow, oxygen transport, and the delivery of nutrients to skeletal muscle during resistance training. This results in dramatic increases in muscle size, vascualrity, recovery and strength. Maximum Pump Extreme also possesses thermogenic and diuretic properties to help facilitate a lean, dry, hard look.


----------

